#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 肉球蓋印處 >  >  [悠久之風]家族成員確認 + 人設集(家族成員請儘快填寫

## 鳴雷‧起

就是確認成員~
只有家族成員需要填寫,請不要弄錯啊XD
請用一下格式:

姓名:庫洛斯·C·A·維恩特纳
年齡:20
血型:B
武器:巨劍(阿拉斯托爾),手槍(暗夜雷閃)
性格:輕浮高挑,好玩,不正經?(被打
穿著:一件黑邊牙色大衣,沈綠色長褲.後腰有藍色掛帶. 
顏色:頭髮為銀色,毛色為牙色.瞳孔為蒼灰色. 
配件:一條掛著半圓形黑耀石的項鍊. 
特徵:右臉有一個中等大小的交叉傷疤,右邊的頭髮有分叉,外加呆毛一根. 
喜歡的東西:標靶射擊,蛋包飯
討厭的東西:戰爭,不公平的條約,歧視
特長(魔法,戰技之類):暗殺術,幻術,肉搏術,劍技,槍技.

請諾桑畫的圖:


如果有圖就盡量給圖,謝謝.

----------


## 小黑虎

*=======(╯^0^)╯((((五叔))))╰(^0^╰)=======*
性名:小黑虎．天不冷．拉那古度 
年齡:（真實？）
血型:不詳
武器:雙刃苦無  二刀流(特名) 
性格: 奇怪．傻瓜．多愁善感....精神分裂(拖走\
穿著:忍者服． 霧（可以換的嗎？）
顏色:黑底　灰紋 
寵物:拉度古（火型鬼魂..屬性水)
特徵:左右臉有圖騰...額頭有魂圖騰....左右手各有圖騰...尾巴有圖騰....會變肉團 
喜歡的東西:暗殺人類&扮DJ&搞惡&玩
討厭的東西:戰爭,不公平的條約,歧視 (跟你一樣)
特長(冰&忍):暗殺術,忍術,拳擊(拆),投擲技,刀技(雙刀&太刀),高科技精密XX

----------


## 閻武狼

姓名: 閻武狼‧貓 
年齡: 密秘喔! 
血型: 不知 (但顏色是紫色) 
武器: 不定 (依型態) 
性格: 表:愛玩、……(就是之年幼動物行為) 
　　　裡:嗜血、殘暴、邪惡、不受拘束、…… 
穿著: 不定 (依型態) 
顏色: 毛皮黑色、眼睛紅色 
配件:  配戴鑲有八色水晶的七角星項鍊
特徵:身上有多處傷疤、左肩上有倒六角星刻印
喜歡的東西: 血、常跟在主人身邊 (已被遺棄，尚未找到新主人)…… 
討厭的東西: 善良的生物、被遺棄、…… 
特長(魔法,戰技之類): 你想像的到都有





_____________________________________________________________

P.S. 在下為家族的成員製作頭像，詳細請點下列網址:
　　http://wolfbbs.net/viewtopic.php?t=28474&highlight=

----------


## 時雨秋幻

姓名:時雨  秋幻
年齡:約十二歲。（非真實）
血型:不詳。
武器:朧月、闇星（顏色分別為一黑一白的匕首，緊急時護身用）
　　  栗繻（米色橫笛，施法時用） 
性格:較溫和內向，不善言語；單純，易受欺騙。
穿著:不定，日式服裝為主。
顏色:瞳孔為暗藍色，腹部為青色，背部為水藍色，尾巴末端及內耳為米色。 
配件:無。
特徵:左右臉頰各一低音譜記號（開口朝向吻部），右腰際一八分點音符記號。 
喜歡的東西:與親人、同伴在一起。
討厭的東西:大量的血、戰爭、背叛、任何具有強烈負面意義的事情。
特長(魔法,戰技之類):暗殺術(背刺)、水系及風系、音樂類治癒系魔法、召喚術。

----------


## 天牙  狼

小兒子小兒子...肉包肉包...大臣(??


名稱

    天牙 狼 ( 叫我 小牙 或 117 )    
    
 

年齡

     真實啊??(傻+愣    
    


種族

    狼     
    


血型

    AB(??    
    
 

武器

    這...我有很多...     
    


性格

    平時開朗.自HIGH嚴重....而且禮拜五自HIGH最嚴重.... 
孤單時會...很憂鬱...無神....平時最愛唱歌... 
打鬥時超無情 
性格常常改變
捉摸不定(??    
    


穿著

    黑外套.灰褲.皮帶    
    
 

顏色

    銀灰(毛) 血紅(瞳) 灰黑(髮) 我愛天藍...(自由)    
    
 

配件

    黃色圍巾啊>////<(這歸在配件應該OK.穿著也算吧ˊˋ).尾巴有環...    
    


特徵

    頭上那一撮??...(外加純真??(被打飛)    
    


喜歡的東西

    可爾必思.狼.吉他+歌聲.專輯(??)    
    
 

討厭的東西

    苦瓜.番茄.茄子.考試卷    
    
 

特長

    天式(防+治癒) 
牙式(攻擊+武器) 
密傳(這..算是大招吧) 
火藥庫...(??    
    
 
圖都在這裡囉˙˙(這是網址)


TO：小闇(這有秘密的感覺)

    因為很秘密...所以要看請反白喔
P.S.你弟他常常跟我說你的事情喔...(被打)..
等等等等....不要打他啦...他在學校很乖很乖的

----------


## 歐文˙卓拉克

名稱：歐文˙卓拉克[Owen Draco]
種族：龍人(或龍族?)
年齡：20 
血型：O型
武器(能力)：長槍(?)
性格：心腸軟、好奇心強、帶有些許內向少言以及多愁善感，相當容易流露感情(同時也很容易被牽著走)，常將感受表現在臉上，做實驗時容易自言自語。
穿著：多半處於工作狀態，穿著實驗衣。平日狀態則穿著過長的長袖襯衫和過長的長褲。
顏色：金色頭髮&眼睛、草綠色膚色、腹部為米黃色。襯衫為淡藍色，長褲是淡灰色。
配件：銀製鍊墜&手環，手環(在右手)上頭有銀色的龍形紋飾。
喜歡的東西:鍊金術、搞實驗、善良和平的東西，幫助其他人的事情。
討厭的東西:過度邪惡與暴力的事物，欺負別人的事情。
特長(魔法之類):鍊金術&相當程度的近身格鬥體術。


(頭圖詳見頭像XD)

----------


## 鴻虎

姓名: 鴻虎 
種族: 虎人(獸人型)
年齡: 20 
血型: O
職位:[私人保鑣] 
武器: 黑色手套(能力:火) 
性格: 基本上不太說話(怕損到別人)長時間保持沉默..喜歡動物..不過渴望交朋友..一旦熟了話就多...是個不會照顧自己生活起居的呆獸....遇到事情的話  基本上是能避則避  如果避不掉才會去處理....一般時候算好相處.....發飆時則不好控制.....
穿著: 通常是以中國式武鬥服為主..(這部份可以參考獸格3裡LONG的樣式 沒有那麼複雜的紋路 ) 
顏色:瞳色為黃棕色(還是有眼白的) 毛皮以黑色為主還有紅色的虎紋  胸腹為白色      
特徵: 右眼上有個小疤痕 左臉上有JJH(自己原名縮寫)的紅色圖騰(看頭像) 
配件: 臉上戴有著金屬眼鏡..脖子上戴著金色八卦項鍊(有抵銷魔法的效果)..手上戴著黑色手套(有露手指的那種) 
喜歡的東西: 家人..看書..動物..聊天..玩  還有感覺對的東西
討討厭的東西: 背叛..沒有事做..過於規律的生活.. 坦白說就是無聊  
特長(魔法,戰技之類):戰技  近身格鬥(拳法為主-六合拳   這部份是參考獸格的人物招式    ) 
                                       魔法  八卦圖‧八式 (自創XD)
                                       手套  退魔之炎  (一樣自創XD)
頭圖在下方...(目前沒有獸人型的頭圖)
http://www.wretch.cc/album/album.php...0ru8red&book=6

----------


## 巖

大兒子登場~(遭重踹

姓名:巖
年齡:18
血型:B
武器:匕首 黃金牙(全金)(施法使用) 雙劍(武士刀) 緋雪(火紅刀身) 蒼焰(湛藍刀身)
性格:表 天然呆(似乎是裝的) 裏(眼罩取下) 冷酷 獵奇向
穿著:白色無袖上衣 黑色長褲
顏色:眼睛紅色 右眼暗紅色 鬃毛深棕色 皮膚淺棕 雙耳末端一節黑 耳內毛純白
配件:眼罩(黑色戴右眼) 左右手黑色護腕 左耳有掛黑色耳環 尾巴末端有金屬環
特徵:表有呆毛 右眼下方有三角牙圖騰(朝下
喜歡的東西:紅茶 牛奶
討厭的東西:奶茶
特長(魔法,戰技之類):表 簡單的匕首技 元素魔法(都會用但是火屬性特別強
裏 雙劍技 元素魔法(平均中等通常會配合劍技使用

目前沒有圖片(死

----------


## 影曲

總務登場=W=


姓名：影曲‧羅萊塔

年齡：身體17 實際約500年前古人

身高/體重：165/50

血型：A 

武器：傀儡細線，劍玉(蠱神瑇) ，硬化肢體

性格：社會上總是一副孤高之像，但平常喜愛跟家人打打鬧鬧，戰鬥時不太喜歡氣氛僵硬，總是會說些意想不到的話來緩緩進張氣氛，但是感到危及時瞬間變為冷酷。

穿著：黑色套頭無袖緊身衣，黑色的便服常褲，有一件淡藍色絨毛大衣

顏色：頭髮為黑灰色,毛色為銀色.瞳孔為紫色. 斑紋純黑(臉上的圖騰是刺青不是毛)

配件：紫色的項圈，項圈下有個巨大金鈴鐺

特徵：銀白毛虎，眼睛是紫色，半長髮(到脖子)，

喜歡的東西：喜愛吃蜜蜂窩，觀滿月(魔力最高時期)，打打鬧鬧

討厭的東西：看著身邊的老死，無理由殺生(自衛除外)

特長(魔法,戰技之類)：傀儡之術(有形狀的東西都可以)，不老不死(絕大部分攻擊)，影黑魔法(吞噬、精神、癱瘓為主)，中上進戰



--------------
姓名：提斯曼

年齡：永遠比寄生者大3歲

身高/體重：185/90

血型：A

武器：絕絕蜻(十字勾型長槍)

性格：對於自己的力量有絕對的自信，跟自己興趣關的事可有可無

穿著：白色都黨部(上頭有上古咒文)

顏色：灰黑

配件：在臉上有跟飼主相同印記，

特徵：持有一雙磷火的骨翼，有手上臂有一條死亡藤蔓的刺青

喜歡的東西：幾乎是無

討厭的東西：囂張、看不順眼東西

特長(魔法,戰技之類)：毀滅性

----------


## mars

二伯登場

姓名:mars
年齡:16
血型:B
武器:劍.匕守(雙手)
性格:喜歡保持沉默
穿著:牛仔褲(黑)加短袖上衣
顏色:灰毛 紅眼
配件:項鍊
喜歡的東西:無
討厭的東西:麻煩的事
特長(魔法,戰技之類):冰系魔法和暗殺術

----------


## Freelancer

二弟/叔- 月炮


名稱: F


年齡: ? (14~ 1 :Cool: 


種族: ?


血型: AB


武器: 改裝槍械+麻醉彈


性格: 愛說話, 表現自已堅強和聰敏的一面, 但在哥哥面前只會撒嬌。討厭殺戮和憎恨



穿著: 便服大多數都是牛仔褲+腰帶+沒扣鈕的襯衫, 只掛在頸上的領帶,+ T-shirt, 任務是以任務性質定出來的美國大兵制服/彩服加上腰包。


顏色: 主要為白, 手部的毛為黑, 從腰到腳毛會漸灰。有架鼻眼鏡


配件: 藏在留海(右眼前)後的多功能視目鏡, 一條項鏈 (吊咀可以隨便更動), 放在腰間的左邊通訊器和小刀, 腰間右邊的槍套。任務時在頸上上掛著萬用刀 (代替項鏈)


特徵: 留海, 白色的眼珠


喜歡的東西: 哥哥和家人, 收集的象棋, 自已的信件,  自已改裝了的手槍, 通訊器。


討厭的東西: 被忘記, 戰敗, 歧視。


特長: 死靈法術, 麻醉槍, CQC, 陷阱, 談判, 逃跑。 

死靈法術:以召喚, 咀咒, 和時間操縱三大課題為主的法系。 從召喚死去的戰士為法師戰鬥, 使用咀咒迷惑和控制受害者的命運和狀態, 和把而發生的事實從歷史中抹掉都是死靈法師所使用的力量。 

麻醉槍: 身上通常都帶著不同的槍械來應付不同的任務, 但所有子彈都是麻醉彈。 

CQC: Close Quarter Combat- 近身戰技巧。 

逃跑: 靈活運用身邊的還境和用具, 協助自已和同伴有效的逃離看似無法避免的戰鬥。

圖後補!

----------


## 拉爾

名稱
拉爾(Ral‧Astery)


年齡
拉爾是15歲


種族
狼 


血型
A~


武器
以雙劍為主，槍為輔，式神為交通工具(?!) 


性格
喜歡發呆、吹風，沒事的時候就會習慣性把耳機戴上聽音樂，偶爾會把隨身攜帶的小簿子拿出來構思自己的小說。
不常說話，也不善表達，喜歡自己做事情。


穿著
一身藍，喜歡寬鬆的衣物，通常仍會圍著一條圍巾，腰間也會綁著一條帶子，結在左腰，多的帶子長至膝蓋。
通常穿著為陰陽師服。


顏色
銀白色混著一些淡藍色的毛髮，瞳色為琥珀色，兩頰的M記號為藍色(藍色大好~)


配件
翠綠色的楓葉玉佩，白色長圍巾


特徵
鼻子跟臉的交接處有傷疤，兩耳有縫痕，兩頰有M形記號 


喜歡的東西
好的故事、小說、音樂，天空藍，玩遊戲還有發呆聽音樂


討厭的東西
飛靠近的蟲，薑、芹菜、蒜頭，動不動就誤會自己的人


特長
以風系魔法見長，式神操控為輔，近戰則以雙劍技為主


人設圖...等有成品再自行補上[/table]

----------


## 鳴月‧靈兒

嘻嘻~乖藥師小狼靈兒來貼人設囉~

姓名:鳴月‧靈兒 
年齡:15 
血型:B 
職業:藥師 
武器:長劍(凝氣。月凍刃),匕首(碧沁。烈炎),藥品 
性格:活潑好動,好玩,很愛關心別人、找人聊天,正義感豐富,對自己重要的事很認真,很好說話(?),很容易被人騙走和套話(?) 
穿著:白色襯衫,黑色大衣,深藍色牛仔褲(外出用)。平常侍衛服(白底藍邊條)或實驗衣(白) 
顏色:頭髮為銀白色,毛色為棕色.瞳孔為天藍色. 
配件:一條血紅色琉璃勾項鍊，黑色手鍊子(右手) 
特徵:左眼彎月紋(向內),右耳上一道傷痕。
喜歡的東西:製藥,對自己好的人,甜食配調酒 
討厭的東西:鬼,不禮貌的人,愛鬧別人的人(例:薩(?),被冷漠 
特長(魔法,戰技之類):藥劑使用,劍術(長劍),暗殺術(匕首),格鬥術

自己畫的:

----------


## 囧的閒狼

二兒子登場XDD

姓名:阿爾托斯(這是庫爸爸愛的取名XD(被打

年齡:15

血型:不明

武器:符卡…能想到的武器都能召喚出來XDD 

性格:平常表現出來的是很開朗(誤)很快樂的個性
特殊時段(?)會黑化壞掉
其他性格被則隱藏
人格分裂(被打

穿著: 平常:牛仔褲,上半身纏著繃帶
壞掉(咦?):高領制服

顏色:頭髮.瞳孔都是紅色,黑毛

配件(根本沒出現過lll):棕皮魔法書

特徵:左眼下方有個Y字型的疤痕

喜歡的東西:家人,鬼魂,電腦,魔法書

討厭的東西:自以為是的人,過分的漠視,破壞電腦.程式的人,戰爭

特長(魔法,戰技之類):空間扭曲/更改/創造,施放節界,魔法,彈幕,
召喚(啥都可以召喚XD), 壞掉時則利用各種武器進行絕對攻擊

圖片?再說吧..(被拖走

----------


## 鳴雷‧起

姆 是阿爾托斯'3'
別連自己的名字也記錯啊'3'

----------


## 囧的閒狼

好吧..爸爸我錯了(被打
我連名子都會記錯..-3-
看來我老了(被拖走

----------


## 懶龍艾斯比那

爺爺來了...(茶

名稱：艾斯比那=Arthvina
種族：龍
血型：A
年齡：920歲，約人類的46歲(當然非真實年齡...)
武器：拳腳牙爪、兩把戰斧(BLAME、PUNISH)

性格：沉默寡言、忠誠、包容、冷酷的外表、熱切的內心、善良、堅強、略有些固執、自我要求強烈、冷靜善謀、喜歡逗孩子玩

穿著：深藍無袖上衣、雙手近腕部纏著白色繃帶、腰間繫著布製腰帶、下半身圍著護兜

特徵：粗眉、落腮鬍、長髮、雙眼下有倒三角圖騰

顏色：灰黑色鱗片、灰白色體色、雙瞳緋紅、髮色蒼灰，角為白色

配件：龍皮拳套、雙戰斧、紫水晶(母親的遺物)

喜歡的東西：朋友、家人、沉思、武術、犧牲與奉獻、榮譽、綠茶、拉麵、大自然、飛翔、冬天、泡溫泉

討厭的東西：背信、自大、邪惡、不負責、不誠懇、紛爭內鬨、約束、無意義的事情、油炸類食物、失去與忘卻

特長(魔法之類)：格鬥技、各種體術、精通武器特別是戰斧、龍與龍人型態變化

圖片請參考頭像(逃

----------


## 犽太

姓名: 犽太

種族:龍

年齡: 3000[實際]、16[外貌]

血型: 不明

武器: 龍牙之刃<註一>，龍骨之槍<註二>，各種藥水。

性格: 情緒冷靜，冷血，無情，極度懼光

穿著: 『平日』: T恤(袖口破裂)，牛仔褲(多處磨損)
      『任務』: 黑色長大衣，黑色牛仔褲(寬鬆)

顏色: 龍鱗『黑』、頭髮『白<註三>』<註三>、瞳孔『血紅』 

配件: 手銬、腳鐐(連接處斷裂)，逆十字項鍊(銀)，無框眼鏡，太陽眼鏡

喜歡的東西: 血，家族成員

討厭的東西: 人類(?)，背叛家族的人/獸

特長(魔法,戰技之類):永恆之瞳<註四>，暗殺，近身絞殺，近身搏鬥 ，
                                      藥劑投擲， 操控影子 

特徵: 擁有一頭灰白色的頭髮，左眼瞳孔呈現指針狀，喜好戴帽子和太陽眼鏡

職業: 腐導主任，操影使者 

<註一>:這武器是上古紅龍之牙所製成的兵器。本身具有強大的魔力，擁有自我意識，和改變外型的能力。
       由於它會自行選擇主人，若不是它所承認之獸所使用此兵器，那隻獸的生命及魔力會被消耗殆盡。

<註二>:這武器是上古闇龍之爪所製成的槍械。本身具有強大的魔力，擁有自我意識，和改變外型的能力。
       它也會自行選擇主人，但它只承認力量比它強大的龍族為它主人。
       若力量比他弱之龍，或非龍族所持有....它就會企圖控制他的意識、獨佔他的身體、最後霸佔他的心靈。
　　　 一但被它完全控制的話....據說持有者10天內生命會耗盡而死。

<註三>:白。
　　　 很深很深的白色中，摻雜著幾絲優雅的灰色，是一種讓人莫名感傷的滄桑灰白。
       正如同痛失摯愛後，『一夜白頭』的那種『白』。

<註四>:俗稱『時間之眼』。眼睛鮮紅色，左瞳孔為指針狀，為永恆的象徵。
　　　 擁有此眼者，可不受生老病死的折磨。但在朔月之時，身體會變的相當                       虛弱。
　　　 擁有召喚及控制魔物的能力(必須是活的)，但必須要先簽訂契約。
　　　 若是在朔月之時召喚，則會被魔物所反噬。
　　　 而月圓之時力量最為強大，但是.....

----------


## 艾微塔

請原諒在下隔這麼久才來.....



姓名:艾微塔。藍格萊治

種族:狐

年齡:17

血型:不明

武器:刀、散彈槍、劍(複數)、雙手劍、鈍器

性格:[表]天然呆，做事總是慢半拍，極度沒主見、隨和，溫和卻又對旁人冷酷，有輕微妄想症(?)，些許歇斯底里，膽子有點小
          [裏]基本上是完全的激進派，衝動、暴躁、易怒，卻又熱血過頭，有時會露出繁重心事的神情

穿著:[工]黑色的祭司服+棕色背心
          [平]白短T桖+牛仔褲+米色背心(有帽子)+涼鞋

顏色:毛-雪白，頭-褐色，眼-琥珀，耳&尾末-黑 

配件:眼鏡、十字架項鍊

喜歡的東西:咖哩、70%(以上)巧克力、水果糖、果凍、蘋果、柳丁、
對自己而言意義很重大或很重要的人事物、ACG

討厭的東西:吊兒啷噹、自大的人，恐怖的東西，昆蟲

特長:治癒魔法、冰與雷屬性魔法、時空魔法、聖劍術[註]、徒手搏擊、二刀流舞劍、雙手劍術、單手劍術(或鈍器)+單手持銃

特徵:特異的褐色長髮、劉海長遮左眼

職業:聖劍士(祭司+劍士)
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------補充:
聖劍術:透過聖魔法召喚聖靈依附在複數的刀劍上使刀劍浮空並以意念任意操弄

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
設定圖有朝一日一定會完成的....(炸

----------


## 風神龍一

姓名: 風神基德 
年齡:16 
種族:風中龍{炸} 
屬性:風 光 
職業:盜賊~~ 
血型:忘了0.0{炸} 
武器:雙手劍{噬魂} 鐮刀{?}
配件:藍寶石{紅色災難} 
性格:天真無邪{滅} 
穿著:白色披風 白色上衣 米色下褲 頭上配有防風眼鏡{飛行員的那種} 
顏色:金色頭髮 背部藍色 腹部白色 瞳孔左綠又紅 
特徵:雙眼下方有W型的印記 
最喜歡:魔術~軍火~~起司{??} 
最討厭:戰爭~被誤會~驕傲~貪婪 
特長:偷竊 變身術 幻術 風遁 水遁 火遁 神職系技能 製毒 死神化{?}

備註1:左眼是紅龍之眼施展強力幻術的媒介 
備註2:右眼是藍龍之眼也就是陰陽眼可看見非實體事物 
備註3:胸口的藍寶石具有正義的力量會淨化黑暗 
備註4:武器噬魂顧名思義就是會吞噬持有者的靈魂的魔劍

----------


## VARARA

旁白：快去自我介紹阿！
我：唔……嗯……
旁白：快去！（踢！）
我：哇阿～～（滾到台上）

「……」

「各位好……」

「在下名……VARARA，精神生於Ｋ隆星，目前旅居於藍星的肉體中……（搔頭）」

「那……剩下的我就寫在這邊……各位看看吧……（臉紅）」

VARARA從帽中拿出一份文件,上面寫著密密麻麻的東西……

「人物角色設定:

名稱:Varara
種族:K隆人
血型:KB型
性別：雄!
身高：55.55cm
體重： 23kg
特徵：淡紫藍色的身軀ˋ淡紫的雙瞳ˋ頭上戴著不知名材料製成的帽子，貌似將一塊潔白的扇形布披在頭上。白色的肚皮上繪有三個黃色倒立三角形的符號，一高兩低的排列著；而頭上的帽子正前端也有相同的小圖示。拖著一條小小的白色蝌蚪尾巴，嘴巴幾乎都是張開的。
喜歡的事：練習樂器
討厭的事：運動
擅長：音波幻技ˋ自然雷電形成ˋ鋼琴操作
性情：和平不喜好打鬥,該狠的時候還是會狠
座右銘：耶穌是我的榜樣!
口頭纏:vara vara地叫。(這是本能...)
備註：1.攻擊都是來陰的。(請參考下面)
      2.愛打瞌睡
      3.有點糊塗


武器:自然雷電(類似電鰻會發電這樣...不過福特多非常多@@!)
性格:
     1.比較自閉,很少會主動找人說話
     2.會想一些比較哲學的問題
     3.個性上很樂觀
     4.比較安靜
穿著:
 型態1(普通型態):
                裸體,但是有戴帽子(絲質白色暗殺兵軍帽),以及腹部有三個倒立三角形並排(請參考我的頭像)，右手手腕的地方有個正七芒星圖樣（圖樣為空心黑色）。
 型態2(抓狂OR爆走型態):
                本體與第一型態相同,但頭上會多兩個狼耳,原本的蝌蚪尾巴會變成狼尾，右手腕的正七芒星會閃爍血紅的光芒。
 後期型態:
          會以第2型態出現,但是可以控制力量，右手的正七芒星閃爍淡藍色的光芒。
顏色:
　第一型態的體色（沒長毛喔＠＠！）：
　　瞳孔：淡紫色（偏藍色，色碼大約是#6633cc）眼睛是張開四分之三~
　　體色：淡紫藍色（嚴重偏藍色，色碼大約是#6633ff）
　第二型態的毛色（長毛了ＸＤ）：
　　瞳孔：暗紅色（有點血的顏色，色碼大約是#990000）眼睛全部張開~
　　體毛色：深海般的藍紫色（其實跟第一型態差不多，色碼大約是#330099）
  後期型態（有毛～簡稱ｋ狼型態）:
    瞳孔：深海般的藍紫色（其實跟第一型態差不多，色碼大約是#330099）
　　體毛色：體色：淡紫藍色（嚴重偏藍色，色碼大約是#6633ff）
配件:肚子上的三個倒立三角形圖騰，以及右手腕的正七芒星。
喜歡的東西:水ˋ藍天ˋ芒果ˋ操作鋼琴ˋ操作雙簧管ˋ音樂ˋ創作樂曲ˋ鳴叫（聲音：varavara....）
討厭的東西:蜘蛛ˋ蒼蠅ˋ粗魯ˋ酒鬼ˋ太髒的地方。

攻擊模式:

第一種 

1.不讓敵人(邪靈)發現 
2.開始使用音波幻術....(利用樂器的音響) 
3.背後桶他一刀>Q< 

第二種 

1.被發現了,不能用音波幻術 
2.敵手(邪靈)靠近的瞬間放電(皮O丘0.0?),使對方動作遲緩 
3.背後桶他兩刀>Q< 

第三種 

1.在遠距離放電 
2.集中雷電於身體 
3.然後像一顆砲彈直接懷抱敵人(邪靈) 
4.電暈了以後,還是要桶他兩刀>Q< 

大約是這幾種吧... 
說穿了就是---------- 
1.自然雷電能力 
2.音波幻術 
3.背後桶刀 
補充一點,我是很會閃的= =+(有看我玩過路尼亞戰記的人應該都知道XD) 

---------------很重要-----------------------
正常狀況:
對方是有[肉體ˋ生命]的,不管是惡人還是好人都不會殺-------
對方只是[靈體(也就是俗稱的靈魂)],善良的不會殺,惡的才會殺.也就是邪靈.
我對靈魂的定義:
靈:直覺ˋ對於美的感受(ex:第六感……)
魂:生物的理智ˋ判斷ˋ思考能力(ex:安排今天要做的事情)

以上～～」

「嗯……然後是我的畫像……vara...」

他害羞地叫了一聲，別過頭，展示那些畫像……

「這ˋ這是我的照片，我……vara~~~~~」

他丟下照片跑了。

----------


## POP

四兒子報到也！

姓名:POP(藍莓)

年齡:17

血型:A

職業:巡狩

武器:弓.雙匕.投擲道具(炸彈和閃光彈之類的)

性格:活潑開朗~好奇追尋

穿著:短背心(腹部裸露)短身褲(還有一條很像肚兜的)

顏色:頭毛前綠後紅.皮毛藍腹毛白.瞳孔咖啡色

配件:脖子圍的黃領巾

特徵:好像沒有...應該是顯眼的頭毛@A@(汗

喜歡的東西:咖哩.藍莓

討厭的東西:被遺忘.麻煩的事

特長:

----------


## 薩拉‧卡羅

姓名：薩拉‧艾維恩‧洛奇維爾巴魯特‧卡羅
性別：雄
年齡：15
身份：先前曾是俘虜，被庫洛斯所救之後，成為悠久之風的三少。
身高：195公分[加上角的25公分]
翼展：3.26公尺
特徵（普通/醒魂）：全身雪白，胸部和背部長有細軟的鬃毛，雙眼是湛藍色，聲音清越。/雪白的身上出現漆黑魔紋，聲音低沉，雙眼是血紅色。
體重：55公斤
興趣：發呆、吹笛、和牙拌嘴
個性（普通/醒魂）：假裝開朗、隨和，實際上沒有自我存在感。/嗜殺，嚴重被害妄想症，認為要保護自己必須殺光所有的活物。
職業：白天是祭司，晚上是殺手，和天牙歸在一組執行任務。
能力：血液能治療天下病症，光系法術擅長，在醒魂狀態下具有控制周圍小範圍空間的能力。
武裝（普通/醒魂）：伊芙＆道恩，分別代表黃昏和黎明的兩柄尺二長劍，具有著安息靈魂（伊芙）和治癒生者（道恩）的兩大效果，但薩拉甚少使用這兩把劍，主要使用光擊術為主。/爪子，能切裂空間，劃開鋼甲只不過是雞毛蒜皮的小事。
隨身物品：一柄短笛，上頭刻著古怪的銘文，似乎具有鎮邪去煞的神力。
附註：靈魂不完整，名字中藏有喚醒魂魄力量的秘密。

----------

